# Richmond Dog Show



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

I will be there all 3 days and camping from Thursday


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

sounds fun, where is it? (and don't tell me richmond)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

minnie said:


> sounds fun, where is it? (and don't tell me richmond)


Losely Park in Surrey - most of these shows are no longer held where the title says lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

We'll be there of course - Emma would kill me if we miss the JHA semi finals!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> We'll be there of course - Emma would kill me if we miss the JHA semi finals!


it is bethans last finals she is showing a tibetan but got two little girls with me one handling the puli and the other my little princess


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

tashi said:


> Losely Park in Surrey - most of these shows are no longer held where the title says lol


LOL thats why i asked to far for me


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm going


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i'm not going to leicester this weekend so i might see if i can pop along on saturday to see you and meet vix  see if i can get carol to come too, a day out with out the dogs  plus i can do my photography


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

It's almost local for us. We've got three entered!

Mick


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

raindog said:


> It's almost local for us. We've got three entered!
> 
> Mick


same for us 
i think last time it took us something like 45 mins to get there


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

We normally stay overnight at a travel lodge in Reading but we can't this year cos Emma is working the night before. We'll be setting off at stupid o'clock in order to get there in time for the JHA semi-finals so I'll be the one yawning my head off and with bags under my eyes like suitcases


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thats why we don't go even though my son Ben always qualifies for the JHA semi finals. I don't fancy leaving home at silly o'clock and not getting home until silly oclock the next day. Ben has qualified with both the whippets and the greyhound this year but he'll not be there.


----------



## daxidaxi2 (Sep 1, 2008)

just like to hi to all that will be there, i'm taking two of my dogs which should be fun as the male dog gets all overexcited going and sleeps comming home.looking forward to it.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

I will be there on sunday with my two. It's local for me as well 
We have a big entry of 44 , more than alot of ticket breeds!


----------



## daxidaxi2 (Sep 1, 2008)

we have 38 std w/h dachshunds thats quite low entry but the dachshund club is in malvern on the saturday.

and i'm judging the novelty classes at rspca chobham/millbrook how cool is that !!


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Our entries go from the sublime to the ridiculous. The border collie entry is 142 (quite low that, for borders - we're usually around the 200 mark) - and the Imported Register Entry is .......... 5!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Our entries go from the sublime to the ridiculous. The border collie entry is 142 (quite low that, for borders - we're usually around the 200 mark) - and the Imported Register Entry is .......... 5!


well vixie myself and the kids are almost ready got snorkels flippers wet suits etc for when we are in the tent


----------



## daxidaxi2 (Sep 1, 2008)

the ground isnt too bad at loseley....we had a laugh at windsor last year - dachshunds in the mud ! and ive been fortunate not to have gone to others that have had the wet and mud.
my daughter said i should take wellies - my reply was the dog doent have any !! lol haha.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

daxidaxi2 said:


> the ground isnt too bad at loseley....we had a laugh at windsor last year - dachshunds in the mud ! and ive been fortunate not to have gone to others that have had the wet and mud.
> my daughter said i should take wellies - my reply was the dog doent have any !! lol haha.


not worried about the general mud lol but we are camping there with the girls for the handling comp going tomorrow and coming back either sunday or monday lol


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> well vixie myself and the kids are almost ready got snorkels flippers wet suits etc for when we are in the tent


haha I can see us wading knee high through mud just to use the loo  sounds like fun to me lol


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

And the only undercover ring this year is the main ring . So all wet weather rings are in the benching tents.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Just heard from the showground that it is horrendous down there wellies are def going to be the order of the day and they are trying to make the best of the entrances into the ground the caravan site is full of ruts and so we are not going camping


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Just heard from the showground that it is horrendous down there wellies are def going to be the order of the day and they are trying to make the best of the entrances into the ground the caravan site is full of ruts and so we are not going camping


...............................never mind we will enjoy anyway


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Well it was horrendous! It was muddy like you wouldn't believe and it absolutely poured with rain a good deal of the time. Had to buy new wellies for me and Emma - and the show was full of people carrying dogs over huge muddy stretches! But - a very damp Baggio got Best Dog and Best Opposite Sex, Emma came 4th out of 26 in the JHA semi-finals, Neo came second in Minor Puppy Dog and 4th out of 30-odd in the puppy stakes - and we met Vixie and BabyTashi for the first time, along with Tashi of course. We enjoyed it really!


----------



## daxidaxi2 (Sep 1, 2008)

we had a great day, got there in good time, it was muddy but not toooo bad (yeah really) dachshunds with muddy tummies thankgoodness they are wire and not longs.
we got both dogs qualified for crufts which was the aim of the day.finlay got 2nd in veteran dog and tia 1st in pgb.
and back home for lunchtime...and the school run.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Had a reasonable day in the showring - our 6month pup got second in her class despite being two months younger than all the other entrants:










My Black/White boy won a class - keeping up his great record at Champ Shows:










Another dog we bred won three classes, confirming her Junior Warrant:










The abiding memory however was the long trek backwards and forwards from the car swamp to the show swamp










Mick


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

raindog said:


> The abiding memory however was the long trek backwards and forwards from the car swamp to the show swamp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've captured it exactly!  Well done on your results - looks like you were one of the few breeds who managed to show outside.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Just come back, and the only bits of grass you could see were the rings :lol:
The worst thing was the queue to get in, it started on the A3  and took OVER AN HOUR to get into the showground. They had to delay judging for an hour. The top car park was just mud and even 4x4 were having trouble!

I'm glad I have brush 'n' go dogs


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Raindog your dogs are absolutely stunning! The more I see pictures of Huskies the more I want one!


----------



## Rach (Sep 4, 2008)

Tashi et all are on their way home, will leave them to tell you their results 

Will say Harleigh got a 4th out of 19 in the JHA semi finals with Tashi's Kaya (Utility 6-11), Ellamay made the final 10 in her group (Pastoral 12-16) with the Puli, but then went on to show him in his breed class and won it, her first time ever in the ring for the challenge 

Very proud mum


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

And another proud mum here 

TinyTashi won her semi-final so goes through to the final to be held at Discover Dogs in November!!!!!

We also had a second with Mika so qualified him for Crufts, Shocka was Best Puppy in Breed and also Reserve Best Bitch, and I had Best Puppy in Breed with Chase the Flatcoated puppy, so all in all a good weekend even if we did come back mainly in black plastic bags with all the mud


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

im tinytashi!!! my own mother cant get it right!!!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

TinyTashi said:


> im tinytashi!!! my own mother cant get it right!!!


whoops, I think shes a bit tired lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2008)

tashi said:


> And another proud mum here
> 
> BabyTashi won her semi-final so goes through to the final to be held at Discover Dogs in November!!!!!
> 
> We also had a second with Mika so qualified him for Crufts, Shocka was Best Puppy in Breed and also Reserve Best Bitch, and I had Best Puppy in Breed with Chase the Flatcoated puppy, so all in all a good weekend even if we did come back mainly in black plastic bags with all the mud


Well done! What a fantastic weekend! And Babytashi - whoo hoo! Fingers crossed for the final - and then we'll see you in the International Handling Comp at Crufts! What day is the final at DD? We're doing the bergie stand on the Saturday.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Well done! What a fantastic weekend! And Babytashi - whoo hoo! Fingers crossed for the final - and then we'll see you in the International Handling Comp at Crufts! What day is the final at DD? We're doing the bergie stand on the Saturday.


Its on the Sunday


----------



## daxidaxi2 (Sep 1, 2008)

well done to all of you....from all of us ......


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

For anyone interested the photos of the show are here including the mud

Carol Ann Johnson co.uk


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

photos of the show

Richmond Championship Show Day 2 2008 REf: CAJ141

Day 2 Emma and I think Baggio

images 119 thru to 129

Richmond Championship Show Day 3 2008 Ref: CAJ142

Img 8 - my car is the one with the roof box lol

images 80,81,140,143,144,154,158 thru to 164 Bethan with Chance

images 92,96 thru to 98 young Harleigh with Kaya

images 220 our ring was just to the right of the mud

image 327 David Attenborough with Mika behind

images 652 onwards was the main entrance to the showground


----------



## daxidaxi2 (Sep 1, 2008)

great photos its funny cos i'm always looking in the background to see if i'm on any pics..i spotted my hubby on the background at crufts hahaha....
so now i know whos who i might come and say hello next time ....


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

daxidaxi2 said:


> great photos its funny cos i'm always looking in the background to see if i'm on any pics..i spotted my hubby on the background at crufts hahaha....
> so now i know whos who i might come and say hello next time ....


heh heh - I went onto the SKC ones to see if I could find anyone stealing my trolley! Also found these from when we did the double at Boston earlier this year - I actually got in these photos and not just emma!

Boston Championship Show Day 1 2008 Ref: CAJ81


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

nice pics I love Emma's suit!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2008)

TinyTashi said:


> nice pics I love Emma's suit!!!


Ta! I didn't want her to get it (must admit I was thinking of the dry cleaning costs!) but she insisted and I have to admit it suits her!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> Ta! I didn't want her to get it (must admit I was thinking of the dry cleaning costs!) but she insisted and I have to admit it suits her!


omg dry cleaning I will only buy the machine washable did it survive Saturday


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

where did u get it from?


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

TinyTashi said:


> where did u get it from?


dont be cheeky


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

tashi said:


> dont be cheeky


sorry didnt think i was i just really like it


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

TinyTashi said:


> sorry didnt think i was i just really like it


ok but thought you were looking at blue for the finals


----------



## TinyTashi (May 29, 2008)

i dunno the colour is really nice it will go with my nail varnish!!! lol


----------



## daxidaxi2 (Sep 1, 2008)

you think how can somebody steal a trolley but...we are all so busy and focused on what we are doing , people just dont see, i did have my purse stolen at an open show from out of my show bag- they must have had to have a good rummage cos i got loads of stuff in my bag, so i never take my purse now, my hubby keeps money in his pocket. my catalogue went to last windsor - that was just annoying more than anything as we hadnt been there long and that was on my bench.i dont think it was within my breed but then again you just dont know eh?...


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

TinyTashi said:


> where did u get it from?





tashi said:


> dont be cheeky





TinyTashi said:


> sorry didnt think i was i just really like it





tashi said:


> ok but thought you were looking at blue for the finals





TinyTashi said:


> i dunno the colour is really nice it will go with my nail varnish!!! lol


heh heh - don't worry about asking - my dad used to say if you don't ask you don't get to know nowt!  It was from Next - and they also had it in a very striking blue! She's had it a year now though - she wore it for the first time at Richmond last year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2008)

daxidaxi2 said:


> you think how can somebody steal a trolley but...we are all so busy and focused on what we are doing , people just dont see, i did have my purse stolen at an open show from out of my show bag- they must have had to have a good rummage cos i got loads of stuff in my bag, so i never take my purse now, my hubby keeps money in his pocket. my catalogue went to last windsor - that was just annoying more than anything as we hadnt been there long and that was on my bench.i dont think it was within my breed but then again you just dont know eh?...


I know, it's amazing what people will take - I've had catalogues stolen as well. Someone once took Emma's tee shirt off the bench - just a plain white kids' tee shirt!  She also had her mobile phone stolen at Crufts a cupke of years ago - but that was partly her fault for leaving it sticking out of her back pocket!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> heh heh - don't worry about asking - my dad used to say if you don't ask you don't get to know nowt!  It was from Next - and they also had it in a very striking blue! She's had it a year now though - she wore it for the first time at Richmond last year.


thanks Val we are now on the lookout for THE suit


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh, am I in BIG trouble!  I only went and forgot about taking Emma for photos for the Richmond special - now she's complaining that she's going to be the only handler without her photo in the dog papers  (She forgot about it as well, but that's different, she says ) She'll be in the one that shows the places, but we've always had her "Well done Emma" photo in both papers every year - Alan Walker has said he can use one she had taken at W&PBW in "Our Dogs", so that will have to do. I'll be the one walking with a cowed expression at Darlington ..............


----------

